# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Philadelphia "Children" Smash Woman's Face with Brick

## DonGlock26

> *Female Temple University student, 19, is hit in the face with a BRICK by gang of children*
> 
> 
> *The girl and her boyfriend, 20, were accosted early Friday evening by a group of about 10 children ages eight to 14-years old, he told local media**They were followed for about a block before the girl was punched and then twice smashed in the head with a large brick**She had to have emergency surgery to save her teeth but vows to return to class this semester*
> 
> 
> By RYAN GORMAN
> 
> *PUBLISHED:* 08:34 EST, 24 March 2014 | *UPDATED:* 12:11 EST, 24 March 2014
> ...

----------


## Hansel

Concealed carry would have fixed this situation. There is only one way to deal with punks, put them down,,,, permanently.

----------

Archer (03-26-2014),Calypso Jones (03-25-2014),catfish (03-25-2014),DonGlock26 (03-25-2014),Perianne (03-25-2014),Sheldonna (03-25-2014)

----------


## Sentinel

The African American animal community doesn't even approve of you shooting a full-grown black thug who attacked you for looking at him, and is on top of you, beating your head into a sidewalk, how much less are these animals going to approve of you shooting a 14-year-old to prevent yourself from getting smashed by a brick, if not more.

----------

catfish (03-25-2014),DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## Justoffal

I notice that the key element is missing here...skin color.

I think it is safe to assume that this was a crime comitted by black teenagers against a young white couple.  

The poster above is quite correct....had a gun been pulled out for self defense the black community would have gone apeshit over the fact that whitey didn't just lie down and take what was coming to him.

JO

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## Perianne

One of these days a group of thug nigras is going to run into the wrong person.

----------

Calypso Jones (03-25-2014),catfish (03-25-2014)

----------


## Roadmaster

As long as their skin color is white as a victim and not an interest group, everything's ok in the world according to the media and liberals.

----------

Calypso Jones (03-25-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Concealed carry would have fixed this situation. There is only one way to deal with punks, put them down,,,, permanently.


Sooner or later, the "children" will meet the wrong victim. The mainstream media will have a meltdown.

----------


## DonGlock26

> I notice that the key element is missing here...skin color.
> 
> I think it is safe to assume that this was a crime comitted by black teenagers against a young white couple.  
> 
> The poster above is quite correct....had a gun been pulled out for self defense the black community would have gone apeshit over the fact that whitey didn't just lie down and take what was coming to him.
> 
> JO


The white guilt-wracked progressives believe that violent crime against whites is social justice. That's why the national media is pretty much blacking out these crimes at the national level. They only broke their silence, when NYC Jews were attacked by blacks. Their solution to the armed resistance by a white victim is to disarm the white person in order to protect the black attackers.

----------

Justoffal (03-27-2014),Katzndogz (03-25-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

NY thug runs into 'the wrong person'.

----------


## Katzndogz

That was a piss poor beating.  Where's the blood?

Don Glock 26 is absolutely correct.   When a black crowd beats up one white person, it is social justice and payback for slavery.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Maybe black boys don't bleed a whole lot on the outside.  If you watched the end of the video he seemed pretty spaced out.

----------


## Sentinel

> Maybe black boys don't bleed a whole lot on the outside.  If you watched the end of the video he seemed pretty spaced out.


The dazed African American thug didn't have much more than his pride bruised, which is all he risked picking this fight.  Had the races been reversed, the loser of this fight would have been lucky not to have his face stomped into the pavement.

----------


## Perianne

> NY thug runs into 'the wrong person'.


All the poor black boy wanted was for someone to suck his d*ck.  lol

----------


## catfish

> The African American animal community doesn't even approve of you shooting a full-grown black thug who attacked you for looking at him, and is on top of you, beating your head into a sidewalk, how much less are these animals going to approve of you shooting a 14-year-old to prevent yourself from getting smashed by a brick, if not more.


Can you say Trayvon?

----------


## Taylor

Some of you sound like you're minutes away from throwing your white bed sheets over your heads

----------


## Sentinel

> Some of you sound like you're minutes away from throwing your white bed sheets over your heads


I guess you saw right through my sarcastic use of the term "African American."  We're just giving small token of balance to the mainstream media.  You know the one that persecuted Zimmerman for defending himself and painted the thug Trayvon as an innocent, young child.

----------


## DonGlock26

> NY thug runs into 'the wrong person'.



LOL!!  "Down goes Frazier!! Down goes Frazier!!!......."

----------


## DonGlock26

> All the poor black boy wanted was for someone to suck his d*ck.  lol


Obama wasn't around.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Some of you sound like you're minutes away from throwing your white bed sheets over your heads


Typical progressive- zero concern for the victims and only concerned with the politically correct appearances.

----------


## Tessa

Was this in Philadelphia?

----------


## Taylor

> Typical progressive- zero concern for the victims and only concerned with the politically correct appearances.


Yeah I have concern for her, it sucks and I hope she heals well and that the people who did it get caught, but beyond that it still looks like a lot of you are reaching for your sheets.

----------


## Tessa

I looked it up and it is in Philadelphia. Well it's no surprise then that little kids are doing things like this. Philly went feral a long time ago. I saw an old movie called "escape from New York". It should have been called "escape from Philly". They should wall that place off and declare it a prison. It's the last place you'd find me.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-25-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yeah I have concern for her, it sucks and I hope she heals well and that the people who did it get caught, but beyond that it still looks like a lot of you are reaching for your sheets.


Oh, NOW you have concern, but not before. Like I said- typical progressive.

----------


## Taylor

> Oh, NOW you have concern, but not before. Like I said- typical progressive.


Yeah ok dude. Next time I'll remember to show concern before pointing out all of the people who are more concerned with the skin color of the people involved without showing their own concern for the victim. I think everybody hopes she's ok but it still doesn't change some of the sketchy things being said here.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Yeah ok dude. Next time I'll remember to show concern before pointing out all of the people who are more concerned with the skin color of the people involved without showing their own concern for the victim. I think everybody hopes she's ok but it still doesn't change some of the sketchy things being said here.


Too late, we've seen you in action.

----------


## Taylor

> Too late, we've seen you in action.


Meh, whatever. I've never said or done anything to you but ok.

----------

Trinnity (03-25-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Meh, whatever. I've never said or done anything to you but ok.


You came in this thread and implied that people who are sick of black on white violence and the mainstream media's blackout are somehow KKK members.

Don't try to play Ms. Innocent. You should be ashamed of yourself. You had ZERO concern for the woman, and only concern for your progressive agenda.

----------

catfish (03-25-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> You came in this thread and implied that people who are sick of black on white violence and the mainstream media's blackout are somehow KKK members.
> 
> Don't try to play Ms. Innocent. You should be ashamed of yourself. You had ZERO concern for the woman, and only concern for your progressive agenda.


Ok Im sorry if I offended you. It just seemed like most of the comments so far have been more about the race of the people involved and how bad they are over the concern for the victim that you are now all about. Why are taking that so personally? I didn't name you by name and so if you are feeling offended then that's on you, but again, I apologize if I offended you personally.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Ok Im sorry if I offended you. It just seemed like most of the comments so far have been more about the race of the people involved and how bad they are over the concern for the victim that you are now all about. Why are taking that so personally? I didn't name you by name and so if you are feeling offended then that's on you, but again, I apologize if I offended you personally.


You can't offend me. I know how progressives roll. Your attack on everyone is par for the course for a progressive. 

I don't think you are sorry at all, and I don't think you give two shits about the woman either. You care about your beloved ideology's speech code. That much is clear.

----------


## Taylor

> You can't offend me. I know how progressives roll. Your attack on everyone is par for the course for a progressive. 
> 
> I don't think you are sorry at all, and I don't think you give two shits about the woman either. You care about your beloved ideology's speech code. That much is clear.


Ooook

----------


## Matt

That's not very surprising honestly. Especially around Temple. I knew straight guys who lived in the gay section of town just because it was safer....even then they still ran into problems from time to time. I've walked around Philly many times. Some areas are definitely very dangerous. Near Hahnemann University Hospital for example....there's a lot of gang activity over there. I mean Philly has always been a breeding ground for crime and gangs. So yeah...not surprising at all. These days...I wouldn't walk in Philly unarmed.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-26-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

The attackers:




The "children" have turned themselves in. They are not aged 8-14. They are aged 14-17.

The media is still confused about a motive.




> *Cops: 5 in custody for Temple attacks
> *
> 
> *MARCH 25, 2014, 4:25 PM
> 
> *
> It's not clear why a group of high school girls lashed out at Temple University students Friday, but, with five girls in custody, police are hoping to get that answer soon.
> 
> 
> ...



Just aggravated assault? Well, we are talking about Democrat-controlled Philly after all.

Now, if white teens did this to a black college student, do you think they would get such a light charge?

Has Eric Holder spoke about a federal hate crime investigation?

Has Obama called these teens his children?

----------


## Taylor

hey at least they turned themselves in and are taking responsibility for it.

----------


## Jets

This should be prosecuted as a hate crime. Period

----------

DonGlock26 (03-26-2014)

----------


## Matt

> hey at least they turned themselves in and are taking responsibility for it.


They shouldnt have done it in the first place. Besides turning yourself in because of guilt is entirely different than turning yourself in because you know its only a matter of time before you are caught.

----------

Perianne (03-26-2014)

----------


## DonGlock26

> hey at least they turned themselves in and are taking responsibility for it.


They turned themselves in because of the video.

----------

Perianne (03-26-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> They turned themselves in because of the video.


Well then nevermind. At least they didn't get away with it.

----------


## Taylor

> This should be prosecuted as a hate crime. Period


I don't know about that. Just prosecute it normally

----------


## Sentinel

Where did the original estimate of age 8 to 14 come from?  These were high school African Americans. As black juveniles, they'll barely get a slap on the wrist. It doesn't make any sense to hold these black juveniles to the standards of civilized human beings?  Right?

----------


## Jets

> I don't know about that. Just prosecute it normally


I disagree, that's how deterrents start. The longer sentencing guidelines may make a difference.

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Philly Police Charge Latest Teenage Knock Out Attackers As Adults  Police Confirm Three Victims*
> 
> Posted on March 26, 2014    by sundance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Matt

> *All of the victims were randomly selected white females.*


Per the FBI...




> A hate crime is a traditional offense like murder, arson, or vandalism with an added element of bias. For the purposes of collecting statistics, Congress has defined a hate crime as a “criminal offense against a person or property motivated in whole or in part by an offender’s bias against a race, religion, disability, ethnic origin or sexual orientation.” Hate itself is not a crime—and the FBI is mindful of protecting freedom of speech and other civil liberties.


So.....this sounds like a clear as day hate crime to me. Are they treating it as such??

----------


## Perianne

I would be in a state of perpetual pissed-off if I had hair like that.

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-26-2014)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

a really bad case of over processing......

----------


## Calypso Jones

Look at dose sweet babe facezzzz.    not guilty.  


 The bad ass black girl swinging the brick was fifteen years old.   they'll probly give her pudding, put on her jammies and send her home to her mommie.     ﻿

----------


## Justoffal

I guess he thought he was george foreman ..... he did throw the first punch and then proceeded to get some real social justice.

Don't know what the argumetn started over but it followed the predictable patterns.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Look at dose sweet babe facezzzz.    not guilty.  
> 
> 
>  The bad ass black girl swinging the brick was fifteen years old.   they'll probly give her pudding, put on her jammies and send her home to her mommie.     ﻿


What would have happened had someone picked up a pipe or a bat and smashed this girl's head in?

----------


## Perianne

> What would have happened had someone picked up a pipe or a bat and smashed this girl's head in?


One less Democrat?

----------


## Calypso Jones

Well...nothing would have happened...because this poor black girl has that whole issue of slavery in his genes.   or is that jeans.   Well anyway...she could be Obama's daughter so I'd say a charge of assault against the white girl who managed to attack the black girl's brick with her face.

----------

